# Tess (Includes me falling off and me falling over)



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I fell over poor me! I need new videos! they are so old!

Anyway Tess! NO CRIT PLEASE!

TESS *with a fall** - YouTube


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I love it!! You guys must have a really strong bond. :lol: (She's very beautiful, too)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's always a pleasure to watch you ride . YOu and Tess are like made for each other.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I absolutely adore Tess!! If you weren't so far away.........


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thanks guys!! Yeah we have a really strong bond  No allison shes all mine haha! :3


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yall have a very unique bond! dont see that close a relationship very often! shes such a beaut!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^Haha thankyou very much! Means alot to me these good comments


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

She's relly beautiful! :3


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou :3


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha adorable 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

tess is awesome !!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

